# Nouveau MAG SAFE pour iPhone 12- usages



## Tit_Ben (20 Octobre 2020)

Salut ! 
Il me semble PRIMORDIAL de creer un forum dédié au nouveau MagSafe ! 
Quels avantages y voyez vous ?
Quels inconvénients ?
Quels usages vous imaginez ?

Avantage évident pour moi : le doc de voiture Belkin ! 
Clic l’iPhone en place / clac reparti avec [emoji7]
J’ai juste pas Compris si il gère la recharge aussi (ça serait trop bien) ?
Peut-être pourrait-on le cliper sur le frigo [emoji1]

Sinon hâte de voir ce qui sort avec ce système... que vont ils vous inventer ? Est-ce que comme le port de l’iPad personne ne va s’en emparer ? Vu les volumes d’iPhone on peut espérer que ça soit différent.

Perso Je suis emballé par la simple solution déjà proposé par Apple qui me permettra de mettre ma carte magnétique du travail et le ticket de métro. Ça fait longtemps que je chercher une coque de ce genre, mais à chaque fois je ne la prenait pas car ça devenait très encombrant. L’avantage ici c’est que en un clic je pourrais mettre de côté cet accessoire.

En inconvénients a par le rond moche sur la coque transparente je n’en vois pas. Enfin si pardon : les prix [emoji28]


----------



## Tit_Ben (20 Octobre 2020)

Ah si une idée interessante, un système de manette de jeu qui vient s’aimanter et utiliser l’énergie ! Ca serait malin, pas besoin de cable, port libéré. Bon vous l’aurez lu ici en premier, je sors vite déposer le brevet !


----------



## VanZoo (20 Octobre 2020)

Possibilité d'une batterie additionnelle en magsafe (fin de la coque Quasimodo) à clipser si besoin  
Possibilité d'un tas d'accessoires pour la vidéo par exemple comme un panneau led voir un micro... etc

Mais le temps que le magsafe soit vraiment employé, on sera proche de l'Iphone 13

Inconvénients : l'induction est mauvaise pour la batterie


----------



## Icloud92 (20 Octobre 2020)

Est-ce la fin du chargeur en général? car chacun pense pour ca personne et si cela permet d'etre plus propre.


----------



## Tit_Ben (20 Octobre 2020)

VanZoo a dit:


> Possibilité d'une batterie additionnelle en magsafe (fin de la coque Quasimodo) à clipser si besoin
> Possibilité d'un tas d'accessoires pour la vidéo par exemple comme un panneau led voir un micro... etc
> 
> Mais le temps que le magsafe soit vraiment employé, on sera proche de l'Iphone 13
> ...



Ah mais oui la batterie additionnelle ! J’y avais pas pensé mais c’est évident ! 

Après, ils l’ont mis sur les 4 iphone, et vu comment il ont insisté je pense ca va tenir au moins 2 ou 3 générations ! Ca va suivre ce design a minima voir plus si ca fonctionne, donc je pense les accessoiristes vont investir, façon c’est la poule aux oeufs d’or !


----------



## Icloud92 (21 Octobre 2020)

Le PB qui peut se poser, c'est les accessoiristes vont ils suivre le produit et nous proposer de vrais accessoires et non pas que des gadgets


----------



## VanZoo (21 Octobre 2020)

Parler de recharge sans fil, c'est une entorse au langage. D'autant plus avec le magsafe et ce galet collé au dos. 

Apple planchait sur une recharge à distance, dans les airs. Ca, c'est la vraie recharge sans fil ! L'induction, c'est juste un poil plus commode que d'enfiler un câble dans le cul du téléphone.


----------



## Tit_Ben (22 Octobre 2020)

MagSafe, bientôt un iPhone sans fil ?
					

MagSafe c'est la nouvelle option de recharge des iPhone 12. Mélange de recharge sans fil et de connexion aimanté. On parle du futur du Magsafe et d'un possib...




					youtu.be
				




Ça fait le tour de la question je pense


----------



## Benamou59 (24 Octobre 2020)

VanZoo a dit:


> Parler de recharge sans fil, c'est une entorse au langage. D'autant plus avec le magsafe et ce galet collé au dos.
> 
> Apple planchait sur une recharge à distance, dans les airs. Ca, c'est la vraie recharge sans fil ! L'induction, c'est juste un poil plus commode que d'enfiler un câble dans le cul du téléphone.


Ouuuuiiii ! 
je l’avais oublié! Cette recharge des qu’on est à 1m50 de la borne.
c’est finalement parti aux oubliettes !


----------



## macbook60 (24 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir 

Espérons plein d’usage dans les mois venir


----------



## Tit_Ben (27 Octobre 2020)

Pour ma part je n’ai pas acheté le nouveau cable MagSafe le jour de mon retrait d’iPhone. 
Et bien en final j’ai bien fait, je n’en ai pas l’utilité pour l’instant à mes différents bureaux. 
1-Si je suis à mon bureau et que je veux remonter tranquille la charge, j’utilise l’ancien cable/chargeur de mon 8
2-Si je veux une charge rapide pour partir faire un tour, je débranche l’iPad et je mets le cable du 12 sur le chargeur 20W
3-A ma table de nuit j’ai un Qi classique ca fait le taf depuis 2 ans je vois pas pourquoi ca deviendrait obsolète. 

Par contre je vois 1 endroit où je vais en avoir serieusement besoin : 
En voiture !
En effet j’ai une plaque gecko (genre de silicone magique qui adhère tout et n’importe quoi à n’importe quelle surface) 
Jusqu’à présent ca a toujours accroché mes iPhone.
SAUF qu’avec la coque Silicone Apple et bien ca marche pas, la texture est trop douce, trop proche du tissu et ca n’adhère pas, donc le tel tombe et c’est relou. 
Du coup le produit que je vais rechercher c’est un socle de recharge MagSafe (donc pas le Belkin présenté à la keynote qui ne fait pas chargeur). 
J’attends un peu que l’offre s’étoffe, à voir si je me bricole un truc ou si je le mets sur les ventilations comme le font la plupart des solutions (pas sur que ca passe sur mon véhicule...)

Mais pour moi c’est clairement là que ce sera essentiel et magique !


----------



## lostOzone (27 Octobre 2020)

C’est bizarre ce support voiture qui ne charge pas l’iPhone en même temps chez Belkin. Y a un problème entre les aimants puissants et la recharge? Parce que si c’est le cas ça va limiter bcp les supports pour voiture.


----------



## Tit_Ben (27 Octobre 2020)

Je suis d’accord, je l’ai lu sur les forums et en effet on ne voit aucune photo de prise ou de câble sur le site ou la Keynote 









						Support de voiture PRO avec MagSafe pour iPhone 12 | Belkin
					

Posez votre iPhone 12 sur le support de voiture PRO avec MagSafe et partez où bon vous semble. Profitez d’une expérience d’utilisation optimale tout en maintenant votre téléphone en place et à portée de vue. En savoir plus.




					www.belkin.com
				




Ils parlent de recharge mais par fil. C’est couillon quand meme ! 

Mes espoirs vont la dessus pour l’instant :









						HaloLock™ Magnetic Wireless Car Charger - ESR
					

This car mount with MagSafe supports wireless charging for iPhone 12 series. With it, you have both MagSafe car mount and MagSafe car charger.



					www.esrgear.com
				




Mais j’attends les tests pour voir si ça tient bien sur les coques Apple. 


Sinon mac4ever ne dit pas que du bien du chargeur Apple en particulier. Ça me conforte encore dans mes choix 









						iPhone 12 : MagSafe, la fausse bonne idée ? Notre test !
					

• Le chargeur sans fil MagSafe d'Apple à 45 euros : https://www.mac4ever.com/gateway?pid=product&mid=as&cid=fr&st=desc&sp=youtube• L'adaptateur secteur 20W U...




					youtu.be


----------



## VanZoo (27 Octobre 2020)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Sinon mac4ever ne dit pas que du bien du chargeur Apple en particulier. Ça me conforte encore dans mes choix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien trop prématuré de faire un test du magsafe alors qu'il vient à peine de sortir, qu'il n'a pas montré son plein potentiel (les accessoires) Même la pochette Apple spécial magsafe n'est pas sortie...


----------



## Icloud92 (28 Octobre 2020)

VanZoo a dit:


> C'est bien trop prématuré de faire un test du magsafe alors qu'il vient à peine de sortir, qu'il n'a pas montré son plein potentiel (les accessoires) Même la pochette Apple spécial magsafe n'est pas sortie...


Ah tu fais un test quand dans deux ans, si un produit sors c'est qu'il et déjà un minimum optimiser, sinon tu prends les consommateurs pour des cons?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Octobre 2020)

VanZoo a dit:


> C'est bien trop prématuré de faire un test du magsafe alors qu'il vient à peine de sortir, qu'il n'a pas montré son plein potentiel (les accessoires)


Je trouve pourtant la video de Didier assez objective


----------



## Nico51 (1 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Vous pensez que l'aiment de l'iPhone 12 est compatible avec ce type d'accessoires pour voiture? 
Support voiture

Je me demande si les forces de l'aiment ne s'inversent pas


----------



## Benamou59 (1 Novembre 2020)

Nico51 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous pensez que l'aiment de l'iPhone 12 est compatible avec ce type d'accessoires pour voiture?
> Support voiture
> ...


Non, pas le même diamètre je pense.
Franchement, attend quelques semaines et tu auras des supports spécifiques MagSafe.


----------



## Tit_Ben (1 Novembre 2020)

Nico51 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous pensez que l'aiment de l'iPhone 12 est compatible avec ce type d'accessoires pour voiture?
> Support voiture
> ...



Tu as vu celui ci : https://www.esrgear.com/products/halolock-magnetic-wireless-car-charger-mount-for-iphone-12/
? 

Pour l’instant avec celui présenté à la Keynote c’est le seul que j’ai trouvé. En effet va falloir attendre que les constructeurs homologuent leurs vision des choses. Je l’espère rapidement


----------



## Nico51 (1 Novembre 2020)

Le modèle que j’ai indiqué s’intègre parfaitement à mon véhicule. Les modèles qui se fixent sur la grille d’aération ne sont pas compatibles avec ma voiture :/


----------



## Tit_Ben (2 Novembre 2020)

Nico51 a dit:


> Le modèle que j’ai indiqué s’intègre parfaitement à mon véhicule. Les modèles qui se fixent sur la grille d’aération ne sont pas compatibles avec ma voiture :/



J’ai le même soucis, j’ai l’impression que ça ne va pas passer pour moi, j’attends donc ceux compatibles. Une histoire de semaines tout au plus !


----------



## Nico51 (2 Novembre 2020)

En fait je me demande si les aimants de l’iPhone sont pas suffisant pour le fixer à une simple barre métallique? Car si c’est le cas il est possible d’adapter assez facilement le support 
J’ai pas encore reçu le miens pour faire l’essai


----------



## Tit_Ben (2 Novembre 2020)

Nico51 a dit:


> En fait je me demande si les aimants de l’iPhone sont pas suffisant pour le fixer à une simple barre métallique? Car si c’est le cas il est possible d’adapter assez facilement le support [emoji4]
> J’ai pas encore reçu le miens pour faire l’essai



l’iPhone tient sur le frigo vertical. La gravité l’attire inexorablement vers le sol au moindre mouvement mais il tient! Après tu perds l’effet charge.

Par contre les nouvelles sont pas bonnes :









						Apple fait chauffer son programme Made for MagSafe
					

À la faveur de l'iPhone 12, Apple a remis au goût du jour la marque MagSafe, et manifestement ce n'est pas uniquement pour amuser la galerie. Ce nouveau MagSafe pourrait même remplacer purement et simplement ce bon vieux Lightning : il se murmure en effet que l'iPhone pourrait se passer...




					www.igen.fr


----------



## lostOzone (3 Décembre 2020)

J’ai testé avec ce support magnétique

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B08CZL2SN9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabc_9OsYFb83JE02J?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

L’iPhone avec coque MagSafe se fixe bien dessus. Mais surtout le chargeur MagSafe se fixe dessus. Puis l’iPhone se fixe bien sur le chargeur [emoji41]

Sinon celui la est pas mal aussi. https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B08HNBHSQV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabc_nktYFbMYHXEV1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tit_Ben (3 Décembre 2020)

J’ai acheté le ESR halo lock moi du coup la semaine dernière. 
Ca fonctionne comme je l’imaginais. Par contre la charge avec coque apple silicone en tout cas est particulièrement lente, j’ai fait 20 % en 1h je crois ca doit être le standard 7,5W mais ca ne me gène pas le but c’est de pas perdre de batterie en roulant quoi. 

Le clip tient super bien sur mon espace 4, le téléphone est maintenant bien droit, le Face ID me détecte et le téléphone tient solidement avec les aimants. Juste dans ma voiture j’ai remplacé le câble d’origine par le ikea en 1,5m 

C’est exactement ce que je cherchais et au prix que je l’ai payé j’ai pas attendu les retours des tests je me suis dit que j’allais faire cobaye. [emoji849]

Je le conseille


----------



## lostOzone (4 Décembre 2020)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> J’ai acheté le ESR halo lock moi du coup la semaine dernière.
> Ca fonctionne comme je l’imaginais. Par contre la charge avec coque apple silicone en tout cas est particulièrement lente, j’ai fait 20 % en 1h je crois ca doit être le standard 7,5W mais ca ne me gène pas le but c’est de pas perdre de batterie en roulant quoi.
> 
> Le clip tient super bien sur mon espace 4, le téléphone est maintenant bien droit, le Face ID me détecte et le téléphone tient solidement avec les aimants. Juste dans ma voiture j’ai remplacé le câble d’origine par le ikea en 1,5m
> ...



Je l’ai aussi il tiens bien même mieux vu que la surface est plus grande et il est plus discret en noir sur un tableau noir vs le blanc du galet Apple. C’est aussi le seul qu’on peut trouver sur Amazon en recherchant MagSafe voiture. Mais je préfère une fixation grille avec crochet. 
Je crois que je vais annuler la commande du Belkin qui ne charge même pas..


----------



## Tit_Ben (11 Décembre 2020)

Oui ca tient du tonnerre ! 
j’habite à Marseille, et les routes sont défoncées, quelque soit la vitesse, les dos d’ane... le téléphone ne tombe pas ! Très bon point. 
Ca fait vraiment le boulot pour pas cher et le téléphone ne chauffe pas.


----------



## lostOzone (11 Décembre 2020)

J’ai reçu le Belkin. Livraison plus rapide que prévu [emoji3060]





Il clique au contact de l’iPhone. Il tiens bcp mieux que le MagSafe à sa droite au niveau magnétique. Sinon côté fixation grille c’est moins bien car pas de crochet.
Details important avec le rond magSafe. J’ai du mettre la plaque métallique adhésive fournie avec la fixation magnétique sinon ça ne chargeait presque pas. Le aiments de la fixation devaient interférer avec la charge QI.


----------



## Tit_Ben (13 Décembre 2020)

lostOzone a dit:


> J’ai reçu le Belkin. Livraison plus rapide que prévu [emoji3060]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J’ai pas compris, tu vas garder les 2 ?


----------



## lostOzone (13 Décembre 2020)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> J’ai pas compris, tu vas garder les 2 ?



Je ne sais pas. Je verrai à l’usage ce que je préfère. Mais je pense qu’il va repartir car sans la charge c’est moins pratique. L’autre tiens largement assez.


----------



## Tit_Ben (20 Décembre 2020)

J’ai acheté le wallet pour mettre la carte des portes de mon lieu de travail et le ticket de métro que je perds toujours. 
C’est classe.

Pour rigoler : quand il est pas sur le tel on peut le coller à l’iPad aussi


----------



## Mr G (5 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour la compagnie, 

Pourriez vous me dire si l'iPhone 12 mini est compatible avec ce genre de support?
Il est actuellement en place dans ma jolie voiture, je me demande si l'aimant magique d'Apple est compatible ou pas?

Merci


----------



## ed71 (7 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

comme je ne trouvais pas ce que je voulais, avec charge et pas moche.., j'ai fais çà, c'est hyper propre et solide !

Un support aimant grille avec rotule de chez Norauto à démonter (très bonne finition et pas cher), la boule de la rotule dans son axe fixée directement sur l'aérateur de la voiture (vissée + adhésif double face épais entre les 2, çà forme comme une seule pièce avec l'aérateur..), retirer les aimants (lu sur des forums US que le magsafe ne fonctionnait plus au bout de quelques jours sinon..), puis double face un peu épais de qualité pour le magsafe collé dessus.

Cà tient fort, aucunes vibrations.., et le téléphone se retire facilement sans forcer en le basculant sur un côté :


----------



## IPhone7 user (16 Janvier 2021)

lostOzone a dit:


> Je l’ai aussi il tiens bien même mieux vu que la surface est plus grande et il est plus discret en noir sur un tableau noir vs le blanc du galet Apple. C’est aussi le seul qu’on peut trouver sur Amazon en recherchant MagSafe voiture. Mais je préfère une fixation grille avec crochet.
> Je crois que je vais annuler la commande du Belkin qui ne charge même pas..


J’ai également acheté le HaloLock de chez ESR.
Avant de l’ouvrir, je le mets au pied du sapin. 
...ben non...il n’y a plus de sapin.

En fait il faut maintenant une coque Magsafe ou compatible car avec la coque silicone, coque standard, cela ne tiens pas.

A noter que j’utilisais avant un magnet pour tenir mon iPhone 6 sur le tableau de bord de la voiture. Dans la coque du 6, je mettais un aimant et cela tiens bien dans la voiture.
Avec le 12 Pro, cela fait le job, cela tiens bien aussi...mais il n’y a pas de recharge.
maintenant, l’aimant est à proscrire dans une coque pour la recharge sans fil.

Donc seule solution que j’ai trouvé pour recharge sans fil et maintien aimanté sur tableau de bord : coque Magsafe ou ESR (avec aimant intégré)...et HaloLock de chez ESR.


----------



## Tit_Ben (17 Janvier 2021)

ed71 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> comme je ne trouvais pas ce que je voulais, avec charge et pas moche.., j'ai fais çà, c'est hyper propre et solide !
> 
> ...



Propre le bricolage !! 
J’aime beaucoup l’intégration. 
J’avais pensé aussi mettre le halo à gauche du volant, j’ai fait des tests mais j’avais 2 doutes pour ce positionnement :
-le risque de perdre le téléphone en le manipulant à 90km/h fenêtre ouverte ,
-le risque de vol a l’arrachée en ville vitre ouverte. 
Du coup je suis repassé sur l’aérateur central.


----------



## Mr G (20 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Pour info, j'ai fais donc l'acquisition d'un mini, et avec la coque apple mon aimant n'est pas des plus rassurant. Par contre avec l'iPhone nu, ca tient super bien...


----------



## CaptainRageQuit (13 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, quelques petites questions sur la technologie MagSafe pour l'iPhone et l'Apple Watch.
Est-ce que le galet MagSafe pour iPhone est enfin tressé ?
Et est-ce que la version tréssée pour l'Apple Watch (fournie avec l'Apple Watch Sport) est disponible séparément ou est-ce toujours la version simple vendue dans le commerce ?
(oui j'aime les fils tressés)
Et enfin, aucune rumeur concernant le Chargeur double MagSafe qui passerai à l'USB-C ?


----------

